# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Μετατραυματικού Στρες >  Δεν έξω τι έχω!

## stavrinafly

Καλησπέρα έχω μεγάλο θέμα με της αλλαγές .... Μικρή είχα πρόβλημα όταν αλλάζα σχολεία σπίτια περιοχές σχολές πόλης και πάθαινα τρελες κρίσεις άγχους εμετούς μεγάλη άρνηση να μην πάω ...δεν ήθελα να πάω στην αρχή ούτε ταξίδι μόνη μου(χωρίς γονείς τότε) δεν πηγενα για αυτό το λόγο...εμένα σε φίλες μου και το ίδιο πράγμα ....τώρα το τελευταίο διάστημα άφησα τη δουλειά που έψαχνα μήνες και εγώ για αυτό το λόγο ....2 μέρες πήγα κ μετά δεν άντεχα αλλά (δεν το συγχωρώ στον εαυτό μου)πέσαν όλη να με φάνε στο σπίτι χαμός ...κ τώρα βρήκα κάτι άλλο ποίο χαλαρό κ παλι τα ίδια!! Δεν ξέρω τι έχω ...δεν αντέχω άλλο ....πόσα ζαναξ να πάρω!!! Πρέπει να πάω άμεσα στην δουλειά αυτή κ κάνεις δεν με καταλαβαίνει ..μόνο λίγο ο σύντροφος μου κ αυτός όχι κανονικά.... Δεν ξέρω αν είναι μετατραυματικό στρες από τις αλλαγές που είχα ως παιδί μες στην οικογένεια με καυγάδες φωνές αλλαγές σχολείων ....
Πάω σε μία ψυχολόγο που και που όποτε έχω λεφτά με έχει βοηθήσει λίγο αλλά δεν κάνω και συστηματική

----------


## broken heart 1985

Στη ζωή μου δεν έχω πάρει ποτέ αντικαταθλιπτικά, εκτός από μία φορά για ένα μήνα όταν έχασα τον μπαμπά μου στα ξαφνικά. Είχα πάθει σοκ, είχα κλειστεί πολύ στον εαυτό μου και ο γιατρός διέγνωσε αγχώδη διαταραχή. Έτσι, μου συνταγογράφησε τα περιβόητα zanax. Έγινα όμως πολύ χειρότερα από πριν. Ενώ αρχικά με ηρεμούσαν και ήμουν στο κόσμο μου, ένιωθα μια εξάρτηση και έπρεπε συνέχεια να αυξάνεται η δόση. Άρχισα λοιπόν να γίνομαι πολύ επιθετική, περισσότερο αγχώδης, θύμωνα και φώναζα χωρίς να ξέρω γιατί το κάνω. Εννοείται τα πέταξα στα σκουπίδια και δεν ασχολήθηκα ξανά με αυτές τις αηδίες. Αν νιώθω άγχος, πίνω απλώς βότανα όπως ροδιόλα. Δεν είμαι καθόλου επιθετική, έχω ηρεμήσει χρόνια, απλώς ως άνθρωπος πέφτω συχνά ψυχολογικά όπως όλοι μας.

----------


## stavrinafly

Εγώ έχω χοντρό θέμα .....κ δεν θέλω να πάρω κάτι άλλο ... ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως

----------

